# Day 139?



## Alexis97 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello, I have a pregnant Nigerian Dwarf goat. She is 139 days along today, for sure, was only bred once and she is diffidently pregnant. My question is, is it okay for them to kid at 139 days? She is huge, we think either triplets or quads. This will be her third time kidding. Her other kiddings she had the kids at I think it was 146-147 days if I remember right. She is just not acting herself this morning, didn't eat all her grain, just nibbled at it, and is yawning and grinding her teeth a tiny bit and just stars out into space. As far as I can tell though her ligaments haven't gone away yet. I can still feel them. And her under is big, but not full and tight. She also has been having a tiny bit of discharge the last two days. Thanks for any help!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like Pregnancy Toxemia may be setting in - it happens late in pregnancy when they are carrying multiples. Read this link and see if it fits: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm

If it does - I would start with the karo/molasses drench listed on there.

As for the kids - typically if they are born within 10 days of the due date they have a good chance of survival. The most complicated thing is lung development and they are often subject to lung infections if early. When they are born - check to see if the teeth have emerged through the gums - that is a good indication of prematurity.

Good luck! Make sure you have a good vet or a super birthing saavy person on-call if needed!


----------



## Alexis97 (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay thanks! Looks like she has some of the signs, not too many though. No seizures or muscle tremors, staggering, swollen ankles, rapid breathing, laying in corner, I don't think her breath smells sweat lol. She isn't laying down, just standing up. She just kinda has that moony look. She is stretching a little too and rubs herself on things. We had one other goat have preemies before, and Alpine. She had twins, a little buckling first, and then a dead doeling. I think they were born between 120-135 days. I know its a big gap, but we bought her bred, and she was with a buck before we bought her. The buckling lived, he had crinkled up ears for a few day, and one of his hooves would stick out funny, but it fixed itself and he lived  That was a couple years ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on her to see if she has something going on there.

I would treat for ketosis in case, it is nothing to fool around with.

I would also give fortified vit B complex shots SQ as well. Are her eye's dancing around at all?

Give her probiotics.


----------



## Alexis97 (Jun 11, 2014)

We are giving her the molasses/karo drench. She is also eating now too. Her eyes aren't dancing around. Thanks both of you for your help so far! If anything else pops up, I'll make a post.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome, keep up the good work.


----------



## Alexis97 (Jun 11, 2014)

So far today she is doing really good and acting her normal, prego self with all her grunts and groans! lol


----------



## Alexis97 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thought I'd give you all an update! Sh had her kids early saturday morning. She had quads! 2 doelings and 2 bucklings, all are doing wonderful!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! If I were to have put money on my guess I would have put a lot on it lol. For sure make a note about her not showing much before kidding. 
And a big congrats on the kids....but shame on you for teasing us with no pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

